# [SOLVED] Can't Download AD1985 Drivers?



## PC Builder (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi

I have an Intel 865GLC Motherboard and running WinXP.
I have tried to download the correct audio drivers from Intel's Site and other sites and the file fails to download?

The Device Instance ID is:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_E0028086&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&FD

Which is an intel E0028086 board with the AD 1985 AC'97 Integrated Audio Chip.

URL's i have tried are:
http://www.opendrivers.com/freedown...r-v5.12.01.5240-windows-2000-xp-download.html

and also:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...s&ProductProduct=Intel®+Desktop+Board+D865GLC
On the Intel link it fails to begin downloading the file and on the "opendrivers" site it's a dead link and all other links lead to one of these 2 which don't work?

Anyone have any idea where to get the right drivers as i have spent hours searching with no luck?

Just to clarify it is not my Internet or PC as in every other internet aspect it performs flawlessly.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## PC Builder (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Can't Download AD1985 Drivers?*

I just got home to MY PC and attempted to download it and it downloaded and installed fine so obviously it was my Internet connection or my PC and not the site at all.....

Thanks anyway!


----------

